# talk the most



## iggyca

Im having problems translating this into tagalog. The two words I came up with to describe the most would be pinaka- and sakdal. How would I translate this to the most commonly used.

He/she/I/you talk the most.

The only thing I could come up with is 

pinakahilig mo magusap.
magusap ka lalo kaysa amin. 

maraming salamat.


----------



## Josa

i take it that you mean very chatty, won't stop talking. if so, your sentence should be:

siya ang pinakamadaldal - he/she talks the most.
ako ang pinakamadaldal - i talk the most.
ikaw ang pinakamadaldal - you talk the most.

madaldal - very chatty


----------



## redwine

iggyca said:


> Im having problems translating this into tagalog. The two words I came up with to describe the most would be pinaka- and sakdal. How would I translate this to the most commonly used.
> 
> He/she/I/you talk the most.
> 
> The only thing I could come up with is
> 
> pinakahilig mo magusap.
> magusap ka lalo kaysa amin.
> 
> maraming salamat.


 
"talk the most" may mean "laging nagsasalita". just my two cents

Siya ang laging nagsasalita (He/She talks the most.)
Ako ang laging nagsasalita. (I talk the most.)
Ikaw ang laging nagsasalita. (You talk the most.)


----------



## DotterKat

Josa said:


> siya ang pinakamadaldal - he/she talks the most.
> ako ang pinakamadaldal - i talk the most.
> ikaw ang pinakamadaldal - you talk the most.
> 
> madaldal - very chatty



I agree with the above.
You could also say "_*Sukdulan*_ ang kanyang kadaldalan."

Compare the above with the following:
Siya ang laging nagsasalita 
Ako ang laging nagsasalita. 
Ikaw ang laging nagsasalita. 

The way I read it, they have a slightly different meaning.
Siya ang laging nagsasalita = He/She is the one who is always talking.
Ako ang laging nagsasalita = I am the one who is always talking.
Ikaw ang laging nagsasalita = You are the one who is always talking.

Both suggestions are right, but not interchangeable.  The context will dictate which one to use. "Pinakamadaldal" is appropriate for use among friends or acquaintances while "laging nagsasalita" would be the phrase to use among more formal company.


----------



## redwine

DotterKat said:


> Both suggestions are right, but not interchangeable. The context will dictate which one to use. "Pinakamadaldal" is appropriate for use among friends or acquaintances while "laging nagsasalita" would be the phrase to use among more formal company.


 
one should be cautious in using pinakamadaldal or madaldal cause it may be offensive / disparaging to the person you are referring to. madaldal could mean talkative which may have a negative connotation.


----------

